# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Norman, psychopath AI, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Website - norman-ai.mit.edu

Iyad Rahwan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Are you scared yet? Meet Norman, the psychopathic AI"

by Jane Wakefield
June 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MIT Makes Killer Norman Bates 2.0

Published on Jun 9, 2018




> Harnessing artificial intelligence is the future for mankind, but MIT scientists have created a reddit-fed psychopathic robot named Norman that’s purpose is... terrifying. Kim Horcher and Matt Atchity talk about how Norman was given tests to further prove his disturbed AI mind. Let us know what you think of Norman in the comments below!
> 
> “We’ve all seen evil machines in The Terminator or The Matrix, but how does a machine become evil? Is it like Project Satan from Futurama, where scientists combined parts from various evil cars to create the ultimate evil car? Or are machines simply destined to eventually turn evil when their processing power or whatever becomes sufficiently advanced? As it turns out, one guaranteed way to make a machine turn bad is by putting it in the hands of some scientists who are actively trying to create an AI “psychopath,” which is exactly what a group from MIT has achieved with an algorithm it’s named “Norman”—like the guy from ‘Psycho’.”

----------


## Airicist

Meet 'Norman', world’s first psychopathic AI

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> Norman is an AI that is trained to perform image captioning. MIT researchers trained Norman on image captions from an infamous subreddit which is dedicated to document and observe the disturbing reality of death.

----------

